# wyndham down



## ronparise (Jan 16, 2014)

Scheduled Downtime Jan. 18, 2014
Please note: System Downtime is scheduled for Jan. 18, 2014 at 9:15 to 11:45 p.m. ET. During this time, users will not be unable to:

book reservations
cancel reservations
complete a RCI or III deposit
upgrade reservations
cancel reservations
add guest confirmations
make payments
Please plan accordingly and know that we sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 17, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Scheduled Downtime Jan. 18, 2014
> Please note: System Downtime is scheduled for Jan. 18, 2014 at 9:15 to 11:45 p.m. ET. During this time, users will not be unable to:
> 
> book reservations
> ...



Voyager here it comes?  

You may want to correct III to II before the spelling police get you.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 17, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Voyager here it comes?
> 
> You may want to correct III to II before the spelling police get you.



Speak to Wyndham about that...I just copied and pasted the notice from the website

maybe III is a new exchange company Wyndham is associating with.


----------



## wilson14 (Jan 17, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Speak to Wyndham about that...I just copied and pasted the notice from the website
> 
> maybe III is a new exchange company Wyndham is associating with.



I hope this is Voyager coming out, but knowing Wyndham they are just yanking our chains.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 17, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Speak to Wyndham about that...I just copied and pasted the notice from the website
> 
> maybe III is a new exchange company Wyndham is associating with.



I think you have to have Universal Points in order to exchange with the new trading company III.:hysterical:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 17, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I think you have to have Universal Points in order to exchange with the new trading company III.:hysterical:



Now, that did bring a chuckle to my life ...

Universal Points
III Trading Company
fabled Voyager system
spelling police

I sure HOPE that computer system and call center are OPEN on Monday 8AM for ARP reservations ...


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 18, 2014)

wilson14 said:


> I hope this is Voyager coming out, but knowing Wyndham they are just yanking our chains.



It is certainly NOT voyager coming out. I spoke with a friendly local VC today who laughed when I suggested it... "you mean, the system they've said is coming out since 2010?" (chuckle, chuckle)... "Uhm, no, it's not coming out... we haven't been trained... they don't even have it set up in a test environment for us to train on..."

He basically indicated it was months away. Could he be wrong? Possibly. But I doubt it.


----------



## markb53 (Jan 18, 2014)

wilson14 said:


> I hope this is Voyager coming out, but knowing Wyndham they are just yanking our chains.



If it were voyager, the website would be down for more than a few hours. But it could be they are adding the 8 Shell affiliates that supposed to come online sometime this year.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 18, 2014)

Wyndham site is working for me.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 18, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Wyndham site is working for me.



Good information, but nothing to do with this thread.....The scheduled down time isnt scheduled until  later tonight...


----------



## am1 (Jan 18, 2014)

Clock must be broken.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 18, 2014)

Still up, but feel like I'm on borrowed time...


----------



## mommaO3 (Jan 19, 2014)

*So what is new?*

Any changes after website down?
RCI link is not working... Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 19, 2014)

just guessing, but the maintenance window was extended by so little that I doubt anything was changed, probably just needed extra time for an additional maintenance process.


----------

